# NT/OT - Dr. Who fans may enjoy this...



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this very entertaining (as a Dr. Who fan) and the young teacher almost too cute to be allowed.


http://youtu.be/rtWUrJU46M8

Could not make the embed widget work.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NT - Dr. Who fans may enjoy this...*

Every girl needs a TARDIS!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: NT - Dr. Who fans may enjoy this...*

Torby, 

No girl is complete without a TARDIS . Hmmm, now the widget appears to have worked after all.

Best, 
TJ


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats it - just an empty box? 

Where are all the wondrous doo-dads that make it travel in time or to other dimensions?


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

The woman of my dreams...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tj-lee on 27 Jan 2012 04:02 PM 
Torby, 

{snip..}[/i] Hmmm, now the widget appears to have worked after all. {snip...}[/i] TJ,

Did you remember to click the "Use old embed code" option check box on the YouTube page? If you don't, the default HTML code that YouTube now provides is the HTML v5 compliant "iframe" element, instead of the "object" / "embed" HTML code that is supported by the MLS software.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this very entertaining (as a Dr. Who fan) and the young teacher almost too cute to be allowed. 
Awesome. 


The woman of my dreams... 
Well, marry her then. See the sign she holds up first. . .


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

She needed some props: The Doctor and K-9 that could have been cut out of the left over wood bits!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched several of her videos and they are all quite humourous. It is unfortunate that she learned English from someone that didn't care about using 4 letter words in polite company. Although she is very cute, pretty, perky, witty, intelligent and sweet, her foul language sure uglys everything up. I suppose her German might be similarly peppered such, but I have found many non-native-English speakers that did not learn what some explitives mean (or that they are just explitives and not adjectives or adverbs) and would never use the same meaning words in their native language.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By tj-lee on 27 Jan 2012 04:02 PM 
No girl is complete without a TARDIS . Thanks for that post. I enjoyed it.









This chick would make an excellent Amy Ponds. Of course her carpentry skills would also qualify her for "This Old House".

Why would anyone want to build their own TARDIS? You can buy them on the internet.

TARDIS

It appears to be about 1:24 scale, which is close enough for most narrow gage in G-gage. If that doesn't work, just press the scale factor button!

Of course I'll marry her even though I'm old enough to be her grandfather. Just a bit of manipulation with the time space continuum and ..... 

Did anyone notice that she has a bit of a "potty mouth" at 7:07? She let loose with the "F bomb".


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

My hamster, Herman (the German) is working on one of these boxes as well at the moment

[url="


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the paper one I did for my daughter, Dana the Great. Which is sitting on her desk next where I'm working these days. We're planning on moving and she's already talking about building a Tardis as the entry to her room, so I must not let her see this thread!!!!

Chris


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

SteveC, 

> Did you remember to click the "Use old embed code" option check box on the YouTube page? 

No I did not. I'll bet you fixed my mistake, no? 

Thanks! 
TJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tj-lee on 30 Jan 2012 02:28 PM 
SteveC, 

> Did you remember to click the "Use old embed code" option check box on the YouTube page? 

No I did not. I'll bet you fixed my mistake, no? 

Thanks! 
TJ Guilty as charged.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

SteveC, 

> Guilty as charged. 

You are great! Thanks again. 

Best, 
TJ 
(wish I had a TARDIS... some things in my past need changing)


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

My hamster, Herman (the German) is working on one of these boxes as well at the moment 


The Hamster has some cute assistants - or are they the 'Doctors' assistants?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz;

I see Herman (and possibly his cousins) posed a lot in the photos at buntbahn.de Galerie. Is he something of an official mascot?

I have seen him with your photos, with Gerd's photos, and others.

T. J.;

Thanks for the video. What fun!

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

David, 

if i got it right, 

Fritz = Gerd


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kormsen; 

Could be you are correct. Somehow in my own mind I thought Gerd was the relatively young man who also posts in the Live Steam Forum concerning his Shay build project. And I thought Fritz was closer to my age (66) and did lots of things with figures. 

I guess I will have to wait and see whether Fritz answers. Anyway, sometimes those little hamsters seem to be in every other photo at buntbahn.de Galerie. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its what you DO with your Tardis that counts: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrSIEez8vqI 

I have a Tardis tucked away on the Pizza layout, only a few people have recognized it.


----------

